
Lockdown saved no lives and may have cost them, Nobel Prize winner believes - mrfusion
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/05/23/lockdown-saved-no-lives-may-have-cost-nobel-prize-winner-believes/
======
anotheryou
So what are his calculations? Don't we have enough samples now for who did
what when?

